#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > TECHNIEK >  >  Waarmee laden jullie jullie vrachtwagens/bakwagens

## PowerSound

Hallo,

Ik heb net een bakwagen gekocht, en deze is vrij hoog.
Ik dacht aan een oprijplaat, maar dat neemt tamelijk veel plaats in.

Ik heb iemand gezien met een "opklapbare oprijplaat", heeft hier iemand info daarover ? Of misschien betere oplossing ?

(Heb het in deze forum gepost, wist niet zo dadelijk waar ik exact over dit onderwerp kon posten).

alvast bedankt !

----------


## MC Party

Normaal gesproken schuif je deze onder de bak. 
Weet niet of daar standaard een ruimte voor is of dat er een frame voor gemaakt moet worden.
Anders zit er niet veel anders op dan een ruimte af te timmeren in de bak voor de ramp. En dan weet je meteen waarom dat ding zo heet  :Big Grin:

----------


## ronny

tja als je met een ramp werkt zal je het ding toch ergens in de wagen moeten duwen. evenuteel bovenop het materiaal  als je alles hebt ingeladen....  zo doen wij het ook altijd   tenzij we laadklep hebben...

mvg
ronny

----------


## PowerSound

Ramp ja wist ik wel, maar weet niet zo of die hollanders die naam ook kennen  :Big Grin: .

Er is ruimte onder de bak voor de "ramp" [:P] maar hoe hou je deze er in ? 
Wat is een goede afmeting voor een "oprijplaat", wat kost zoiets ?

----------


## Gast1401081

*laadklep (hydraulisch, kost een bak met geld
*Ramp, kun je in de chassis-balken verwerken( hangt ff van de breedte van je chassis af.

Ik denk dat het goedkoper is dan een deftig klepje.

----------


## PowerSound

Laadklep is geen optie, is gewoon te duur, en ik vind dat het wel veel langzamer gaat. Is wel leuker maarja...

----------


## Markje

www.oprijplanken.com   daar zou nog wel eens wat bij kunnen staan.

----------


## od

bij fieremans metalen in ASSE (industrieterrein) kan je ze op maat laten snijden
tot 3 meter lang en 1,5 meter breedte

----------


## Kevin_DM

Zal morgen eens even uitzoeken voor adressen van rampen, want een ramp van 3 meter lengte is echt wel te kort voor een bakwagen (waar de laadhoogte meestal 90 a 100 cm is. hier heb je toch snel een ramp van meter of 4 a 5 nodig (probeer hier anders maar eens een genie of zo op te duwen).
Hier in Heist O/D Berg zit alleszinds een bedrijf die ook rampen voor pieter smit maakt, zal adres morgen even opzoeken. Meestal wordt er dan tussen de cabine en de achterwielen twee schuine profielen gemonteerd waar de ramp langs een zijde van de wagen in wordt geschoven.

----------


## PowerSound

Bak is 4m lang, zal eens meten hoelang de afstand is onder de bak, daar kan ik onderschuiven. Ook meten hoe breed het dan kan...

----------


## Italio

Wij hebben voor onze aanhanger oude rolstoelrijplaten. Deze hebben ze ergens bij een Taxibedrijf weg gehaald die ze gebruikte om mensen in rolstoelen in een busje te rijden. Deze hebben een schanier in het midden zitten dus zijn ze ook zeer compact. Dus mischien is dat ook nog wel een redelijk goedkope oplossing.

----------


## sparky

> citaat:_Geplaatst door PowerSound_
> 
> Bak is 4m lang, zal eens meten hoelang de afstand is onder de bak, daar kan ik onderschuiven. Ook meten hoe breed het dan kan...



Ai, dat zou wel eens te kort kunnen blijken om een fatsoenlijke ramp kwijt te kunnen. Dan zou een opklapbare ramp nog wel een optie kunnen zijn. Arjan van Houtum gebruikt deze ook, deze gaan mee de trailer in, maar je kunt em ook onder hangen natuurlijk, je zou hem eens kunnen vragen waar hij ze laat maken.

----------


## pilot

4 meter is te kort,Ik heb een iveco hierin heb ik een verhoogde vloer gemaakt waaronder de ramp kan liggen (als eerste eruit als laatste erin)de ramp is 3 meter lang en de hoogte die ik moet overbruggen is ongeveer 70 centimeter dan ligt die plank nog vaak te steil

----------


## Iko

Ook wel belangrijk hoe hoog je bak is. Bij onze nieuwe bak lopen de kisten namelijk vast als je ze over de ramp duwt omdat de helling zo groot is [ :Stick Out Tongue: ] Metertje of 3 bij 1 is prima met opstaande randjes uiteraard. Van alu anders ie niet te tillen. Verder is er altijd wel plekje voor de ramp, wij hebbe m zelfs al eens achter tegen de bus gebonden  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kevin_DM

> citaat:_Geplaatst door PowerSound_
> 
> Bak is 4m lang, zal eens meten hoelang de afstand is onder de bak, daar kan ik onderschuiven. Ook meten hoe breed het dan kan...



Hmmm 4 meter bak, daar ga je niet veel ramp onderschuiven... bakwagens waar ik het over had zijn 7 a 9 meter lang (meestal 19-tons)... 

Misschien kan je eens kijken voor dubbel vouwramp, gemonteerd net in de bak, tegen deur, zodat je, dichtgevouwen, een ramp hebt die vertikaal dubbel gevouwd is, en ongeveer 2 meter hoog (normaal is standaard hoogte van zo'n bak toch 2m20), en die dan opengevouwen een 4 meter lang is. Gewoon scharniertje dan aan bevestiginpunt tussen ramp en bak, en scharniertje halverwege (vouwplaats van de ramp).

----------


## PowerSound

Bak is 4m op 2m hoog en 2m breed. Heeft vanachter een rolluik.

Ik was eens bij AED rent (willebroek), en er zat een camion naast de onze, en deze had een RODE ramp, met een soort luchtveren. Er zat een merk op die ramp geschreven, maar kan er helaas niet meer op terug komen. Iemand misschien een idée ?

Ik was ook meer aan het denken aan een opklapbare ramp.

http://www.lenaertsblommaert.be/imag...full/30075.gif
http://www.lenaertsblommaert.be/imag...full/30073.gif

Pic van de wagen zelf : 
http://img148.exs.cx/img148/8519/5a1b2zv.jpg

----------


## MC Party

Ghehe, das nu echt een belgische toet toet  :Big Grin: [8D]

----------


## Upgrading your system

Mooi bakkie, dat wel. maar je moet er zeker nog wel carbid in doen??

maar, zonder dolle.

Ik heb 2 Iveco'tjes lopen van ongeveer dezelfde maat, hier heb ik de achterdeuren uit gehaald en heb hier een schanierende ramp ingezet in dezelfde breedte van de achterdeuren. deze valt voor de helft binnen den de helft buiten en sluit op exact dezelfde manier af als de originele deuren. deze klem is gasgedempt met gasdempers (duhh :Big Grin: ) en dit werkt perfect.

ik zal er eens een fototje van maken voor je

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:_Geplaatst door PowerSound_
> 
> Hallo,
> Ik heb net een bakwagen gekocht, en deze is vrij hoog.



hier begint en eindigt alles mee!
wat is "vrij hoog"?   ... 80cm? ... 1m? ... 1,25m? of ... 1,5m?  

Teken nou eens de die hoogte van die bak uit op schaal 1:10 en zoek dan de hellingshoek uit met een 3m, 4m, of 5m lange ramp  ...(=helling..., ja dien 'ollander weet ook best nog wel wat kreten uit het buitenland)...
En zet daar dan eens de grote kisten of mixers, dollys, of meatracks enz) op af, met hun wielhoogte (incl. wielplanken) en hun wielbasis (incl. eventuele middenwielen).
Dan moet de rand van de dolly of kist nooit in de grond/straat vastlopen, en het midden van de dolly enz. nooit op de knik in de rand van de laadbak vastlopen.

Klopt dat allemaal? Klaar is Klara! 

En altijd (!): voeten weg bij de rand van de dolly enz bij het van de helling naar beneden laten rollen aan de onderzijde van de ramp.

----------


## PowerSound

Heb je laatste zin niet zo goed begrepen rinus

----------


## keenoncoolstuff

> citaat:_Geplaatst door rinus bakker_
> 
> En altijd (!): voeten weg bij de rand van de dolly enz bij het van de helling naar beneden laten rollen aan de onderzijde van de ramp.



Klinkt volgens mij als: Kijk uit dat de kist niet over je flippers rolt als je hem uit de wagen haalt..?

----------


## sparky

Yup
meest ongelukken gebeuren volgens mij toch nog altijd door ramps die uit de bak lazeren omdat deze er steeds een stukje verder uit wordt getikt met lossen. Ook oppassen als je de ramp in de wagen schuift en iemand de ramp begeleid in de bak. (een paar vingers zijn zo verdwenen....)
een collega heeft ooit eens zijn tenen verbrijzeld gehad toen de ramp met een kant op een zootje speakers op wielplanken werd gelegd, dit begon te rijden waarop de ramp met daarop de cheaufeur plus sub en ramp op de tenen van die jongen terecht kwam, hij mag blij zijn dat hij nog tenen heeft.... (die ramp had natuurlijk nooit op die kisten mogen liggen!!! Was overigens in de ArenA, met dat veld op 3 meter hoogte, een normale manier van laden is daar al ver te zoeken, maar zoiets kan natuurlijk nooit!!!)
Verder nog genoeg kisten halverwege van ramps af zien vliegen door omkantelen (neen, nog geen XL4) en mensen net op tijd weg zien springen voor kisten die vanuit de bak werden "gelanceerd" door ze bovenaan de ramp los te laten.


Mogelijkheden genoeg om van uw ramp een ramp te maken...

----------


## rinus bakker

Maar dat laatste geldt ook voor laadkleppen... 
en dan is er nog de combinatie van laadklep en een (of meerdere) ramp(s).

En een ramp over de ladings steken is middeleeuwse techniek en levensgevaarlijk. 
Dik 10 jaar getoerd met laadbakken met een kooi voor de ramp, en dat is nooit een probleem geweest.

gne gne 
ik heb ook een keer een (5,3m x 1m staal+hout-) ramp ontworpen en berekend, 
en die kwam uit op -1000kg UDL als bezwijklast ... (ergens een teken verkeerd gezet)
en toch maar gemaakt: berekend voor 1000kg verdeelde last op of 500kg puntlast in het midden! bloedzwaar maar onverwoestbaar!)

----------


## sparky

500 kilo maar, sjonge daar mag ik dan ook niet eens springend overheenlopen!![ :Stick Out Tongue: ][8D][ :Embarrassment: )]

----------


## jans

Wij schuiven de ramp langs de flightcases in de auto, moet je wel rekening houden met de breedte van de ramp. Als je je casebreedte zo hebt gekozen dat je exact de autobreedte vult dan lukt het uiteraard niet.
Voor het wegglijden van de ramp hebben wij het volgende bedacht. Aan de ramp een stevige veer met open oog aan het eind. Aan de onderzijde van de bak een oog monteren en klaar is klara.
Aan de achterzijde hebben we een scharnierend stuk ligt de ramp altijd goed. Overweeg zelfs om voor drempels ook iets dergelijks te maken.

----------


## sparky

Wegglijden van de ramp valt vaak met een sjorband al te verhelpen

----------


## PowerSound

Denken jullie dat een 2de handse laadklep een optie zou zijn ? Valt zoiets zelf te monteren ?

----------


## BAJ productions

kan wel maar lijkt me sterk dat je een klep vindt op de juiste maat!

----------


## PowerSound

Als hij kleiner is vind ik dat geen probleem. Afin, we zien wel.

----------


## rinus bakker

Heb je een idee wat zo'n kreng van zichzelf weegt? 
In Nederland heb je heel wat gesjoemel met keuringen van lichte vrachtwagens voor BE rijbewijs (tot 3500kg totaalgewicht) omdat die kl*te kleppen zo zwaar zijn....
Is er ook zoiets met de rijbewijzen in Belgie?
Hier (NL) mag je officieel eigenlijk nog maar een paar honderd kilo in die bak laden - omdat de klep + constructie zelf al zo zwaar zijn...

En heb je een goede hydrauliek-monteur?

Laden/lossen met een ramp is volgens mij ook altijd sneller, en met die ramp kun je intern in een gebouw nog eens splitlevels van 5 of 6 treden - of een podium-hoogte overwinnen... 
Die klep zit vast aan die bak en daar blijft ie!

----------


## Upgrading your system

ja, idd en als je een laadperron hebt, kun je je ramp ook vanuit je wagen omhoog of omlaag op je laadperron leggen, of bovenaan een trap van de ingang van een gebouw..

Met een beetje fantasie is een ramp heel multifunctioneel en dat moet je hebben in deze branche, maar dat hoef ik jou vast niet te vertellen

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

> citaat:Waarmee laden jullie jullie vrachtwagens/bakwagens



Met de hand... :Wink: 

Een laadklep is geen optie...Dan valt er namelijk +/- 200/250 laadvermogen weg...Een ramp is in mijn optiek de beste optie...Een beetje ramp kun je tussen je hulp chassis schuiven, onder je laadbak...Maar uit mijn ervaring is een ramp ook wel gewoon mee te vervoeren...Ik heb zelf ook wel eens met zon gemonteerde vouw ramp gewerkt..maar daar was ik niet echt kapot van...Omdat dat ding vast zit, kun je er weinig 'extra' mee en je kunt dat ding niet makkelijk verplaatsen, als ie in de weg staat...

----------


## axs

> citaat:_Geplaatst door sparky_
> Verder nog genoeg kisten halverwege van ramps af zien vliegen door omkantelen (neen, nog geen XL4) en mensen net op tijd weg zien springen voor kisten die vanuit de bak werden "gelanceerd" door ze bovenaan de ramp los te laten.



Of complete speakerstacks (JBL HLA 2-hoog gestackt, goed voor een kleine 2m60 en een 250kg) die aan de ramp worden opgereden en door het het hoog en naar voor gelegen zwaartepunt neiging hadden tot kantelen bij het oprijden van de ramp in trailers...

----------


## sparky

Ouch..., met trussliftjes heb je dat ook wel.

----------


## jens

nou ik zou dus wel voor een wagen met klep gaan....heb vaak zat bussen met de hand staan laden wat een drama..... ook ken je t bijna niet stapelen als je da ramp oprijdt....en met een klep wel....en de 200 kilo laadvermogen die ik mis dat is dan jammer maar dat gesleep met een ramp word je ook niet wijs van

----------


## EP Woody

Tsjah... Heb laatst even het gewicht van een bakwagen gehoord... Met klein bandsetje erin...

Volgens kenteken, leeg : 2200 kg
Volgens weegschaal, leeg : 3300 kg
Volgeladen met Eindset (6x Dubbel 18, 4x 12/5/1, Versterkerrekken. Samen plm 1100 kg), 6x 15/1 monitor, kabelkist, statieven, 12 kringen dimmer, lichttafel en nog een hoop kleine kisten.
6020 kg...

Wat klopt hier neit...

----------


## Michel van de Beek

Op kenteken is FF die 'handige' laadklep vergeten die er later opgezet is (?). En volgens de wet mag je dan idd eigenlijk alleen maar lucht vervoeren.

----------


## EP Woody

Die handige laadklep zit er niet op. Voor zover ik weet is de auto nog precies het zelfde als toen hij gekocht is. Op een ramp na...

Maar waarschijnlijk is de meubelbak niet meegenomen op het kenteken...

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

> citaat:Wat klopt hier neit...



Soieso het woord 'niet'... :Big Grin:  en ik denk dat je de geluidsset erg licht hebt gehouden...

----------


## som

> citaat:_Geplaatst door EP Woody_
> 
> Tsjah... Heb laatst even het gewicht van een bakwagen gehoord... Met klein bandsetje erin...
> 
> Volgens kenteken, leeg : 2200 kg
> Volgens weegschaal, leeg : 3300 kg
> Volgeladen met Eindset (6x Dubbel 18, 4x 12/5/1, Versterkerrekken. Samen plm 1100 kg), 6x 15/1 monitor, kabelkist, statieven, 12 kringen dimmer, lichttafel en nog een hoop kleine kisten.
> 6020 kg...
> 
> Wat klopt hier neit...



ff keuren bij het rdw;

tank leeg,speciaal"keur"reservewiel(thuiskomertje),alle  s wat los zit eruit(zelfs de asbak!),
alleen primer en geen meubelbak.
daarna afbouwen en zo kom je aan zo'n gewicht.
dus eigenlijk is alleen het chassis gekeurd op dat gewicht de rest behoort tot de lading

een conculega uit de stad hier werkt met een opklapramp,wel een met pootjes bij het middenscharnier,past er net rechtop in dus zal de ramp iets van 4m zijn niet echt ideaal maar ook niet onwerkbaar.

----------


## kokkie

Ik ben nog nergens de mooie vouwrampen van Arjan van Houtum tegen gekomen in dit topic geloof ik. Zullen ook ongeveer 4 meter zijn, want ze kunnen opgevouwen dwars achter de lading in de trailer. Het oprijgedeelte is 1 meter zonder de opstaande randen, dus lekker breed en het oppervlak is superstroef, dus veel grip. Zal best wat kosten, maar ja, heeft iemand Arjan weleens met slecht materieel gezien :-)

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

> citaat:Zal best wat kosten, maar ja, heeft iemand Arjan weleens met slecht materieel gezien :-)



Uhuhuh....JA... :Wink: 

Maar ik tel niet mee, ik ken hem al te lang.. :Wink: )))

----------


## sparky

Heh, ja heb je nog eens verteld. Lees mijn posts in dit topic nogeens goed kokkie.

----------


## nightline

En vergeet niet dat ook de laadklep tegenwoordig gekeurd moet worden.

Groeten

Jack

----------


## Coldfinger

Ik werk ook nog met een zelgebouwde ramp, 1 meter breed en 2,60 m lang.
Alu plaat omgezete kanten en een paar alu kokers eronder laten lassen.
staat rechtop naaste de cases in de wagen en kan er zo in en uitgeschoven worden.

Heeft iemand inmiddels een adres voor een vast te monteren vouwbare ramp ?
Ik zoek toch ook zoiets !

----------


## R. den Ridder

alu met alleen omgevouwen flappen werkt niet als je er een pallet verlichte discovloer mee wil binnenrijden..kan hij niet hebben..goedkope oplossing, maar zeker niet sterk!

----------


## Markje

Ik had al een keer www.oprijplanken.com hier neer gezet, maar daar stonden de juiste gegevens nog niet bij. (site nog niet klaar of zo)
ff bellen of mailen dus!

Wat ik wel weet is dat deze site van C & P Group / C & P Showtechnic is en dat zij alluminium oprij ramps hebben in diverse afmetingen met antislipcoating!! Altijd goed dus  :Big Grin: 
Ik meen zelfs ook opvouwbare.

----------


## moderator

> citaat:_Geplaatst door nightline_
> 
> En vergeet niet dat ook de laadklep tegenwoordig gekeurd moet worden.
> 
> Groeten
> 
> Jack



vertel eens: op wat, door wie, waar....

----------


## Bert

Vorige week nog niet  :Smile:  net nieuwe apk op onze vrachtwagen.
Ik heb het nog ff gevraagd, de LPK bestaat al een jaar of drie, maar is nog steeds niet verplicht, het RDW ziet er het nut niet van in voor de apk, alleen op olie-lekkage wordt gekeurd, aldus de monteur.

----------


## MC Party

Eindelijk een bakwagentje gekocht en er moet dus ook een ramp komen.

Heeft er iemand nog foto's van mooie/handige "ramps".

Zie regelmatig alu frame met traanplaat, iemand ervaring mee?

----------


## MC Party

ik heb het volgende alvast ff gegoogled:

http://www.discountramps.com/new_safety_ramp.jpg
http://www.riton.com.au/wheelchair%2...totype%202.jpg
http://www.motorcycleramps.com/folddre-3.jpg
http://www.asset-auctions.com/40721/Ramp2.JPG
http://www.handiramp.com/pictures/PDR_Wheel2.jpg

----------


## lampie_01

Wij hebben ook een Bakwagen(MB 412D)met een Ramp. Deze is 4meter lang en 1.30 breed. Bij het laden van de bus houden we aan 1 kant ong 15 cm ruimte vrij waar die plaat dan rechtop langs schuift. dat kost je weinig ruimte, en het werkt ideaal. We zijn binnenkort van plan om er een afneembaar plateautje achter te maken met daarop een bevestigingspunt voor de ramp dat je dus ook over de zijkant kunt lossen.

Groetjes

Zoiets hebben wij ook maar dan volledig van Alluminium

http://www.asset-auctions.com/40721/Ramp2.JPG

----------


## drummerke

en wat zouden jullie aan raden als oprijplaat voor een FIAT DOBLO CARGO, is maar 50cm hoog vanaf de grond.  Ik heb al mooie opplooibare gezien (zowel horizontaal als vertikaal) en ook oprolbare.  :-)

----------


## MC Party

stukje traanplaat, hoekjes (90 graden) en einde (iets) ombuigen en gat in het midden van de plaat waar de trekhaak in valt. 
Valt de ramp er ook nooit af.. werkt perfect en kan je zeer compact maken!

----------


## jakkes72

Ik heb onderstaande gekocht in Kampen:
http://www.xs4all.nl/~labotsj/images...1%20resize.JPG
http://www.xs4all.nl/~labotsj/images...6%20resize.JPG
http://www.xs4all.nl/~labotsj/images...4%20resize.JPG

is 2,5 meter lang uit mijn hoofd en 60 cm breed.
De strippen aan de zijkant heb ik er bij aan laten lassen.

----------


## LJmalcolm

lijkt sprekend op de ramps van flashlight.. Of vergis ik me?

----------


## drummerke

Ja, schoon fotos, dat wel, maar mijn laad ruimte is maar 170cm lang é.  Ik dacht eerder aan zoiets:
Stepless Lite oprijplaat 165 cm

Tenslotte gaat het hier niet om kisten van 200kg en om personen van 100kg (ik zit in de categorie lichtgewichten).  Maar tzou gewoon heel mobiel moeten zijn zodat ik op freelance opdrachten gewoon kan meenemen.

----------


## jakkes72

Ik heb die van mij hier vandaan:

Oprijplaten

Ze hebben meer maten dan er op de site staan, even een belletje is handig in dat geval.

----------


## kokkie

> lijkt sprekend op de ramps van flashlight.. Of vergis ik me?



Je vergist je idd.

----------


## LJmalcolm

lijkt er toch veel op dan :Stick Out Tongue:  maja boeie :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## @ndrew

wij rijden voor de grotere klussen met een verlengde opel movano met dholandia laadklep :Wink:  echt ideaal. en voor de kleine klussen rijden met een vw caddy met een gesloten aanhangwagen met achter deuren en als jede deuren aan elkaar koppelt kun je hem als klep gebruiken. :Big Grin:

----------


## MusicSupport

> wij rijden voor de grotere klussen met een verlengde opel movano met dholandia laadklep echt ideaal. en voor de kleine klussen rijden met een vw caddy met een gesloten aanhangwagen met achter deuren en als jede deuren aan elkaar koppelt kun je hem als klep gebruiken.



Ver van handig een laadklep op een movano (als je het mij vraagt) Je kunt door deze fijne laadklep gelijk 600 kilo minder laden. Oftewel. Een te gekke lange bus die afgeladen is als er 4 versterkerrackjes in zitten...
(En de bekeuringen voor een overladen wagen zijn niet mals!) Alleen met een dubbelasser of dubbellucht en groot laadvermogen loont een laadklep zich.

----------


## Outline

Een Movano/Master/Interstar heeft mooie achterdeuren waarachter je een mooie, vastgemonteerde opvouwbare ramp kunt verstoppen en gebruiken...

----------


## Stage-Q

onze vrachtwage Mercedes Atego heeft gewoon een laadklep, en we hebben er een laadramp bij...laad/lost wat sneller dan telkens op en neer gaan.

Onze bus (Iveco Daily 2.3hpi) beschikt over een aluminium opklap ramp (wat invalidenbusjes ook hebben). Verrassend stevig en neemt maar 20 cm. ruimte in beslag.
En is eenvoudig (door de 2 zuigers) op en neer te klappen door 1 persoon.

----------

